# Questions obo pregnant RCS



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have about 15 RCS in a ten gallon heavily planted tank. At least 4 of the females have been carrying eggs now for about a week.

How long do pregnant RCS carry the eggs? Typically, how long do the eggs take to hatch? Do the female RCS eventually "lay" the eggs somewhere prior to them hatching? 

Thanks for the info.

Nate


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

They typically carry their eggs for a month. The eggs take like a couple seconds to hatch. No they don't lay the eggs, it hatches right out of the tail. Look at these photos for more info: http://www.planetinverts.com/red_cherry_shrimp_hatching.html


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info, that answers all my questions.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

congrats! prepare for a population boom! i started with 7 then added 5 a few weeks later, now I can't count how many are in my 20 gallon.

it sounds like you have plenty of places for them to hide. mine were pretty shy in the beginning and it took a while for me to spot any of the fry, as they hid in the java moss a lot. once i had 2 hatchings they began to be more and more outgoing. now they are all over the tank, even the smallest fry.

i put up an update on my tank in the el natural forum if you're interested. i'm a beginner at this too. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/52050-care-see-my-el-natural-20-a.html


----------

